# old fuel



## kaylene (Aug 27, 2011)

how to remove fuel that has been sitting in a 50hp suzuki 4 stroke out board motor


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I have always disconnected the fuel line and run the motor dry. Or you could disconnect the fuel line and the spark plug wires and crank till dry.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Will it not start? how old is the fuel? I agree with Bob, I have always run my motors dry unless I was using it for multiple days.


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

If the old fuel has been sitting in the motor, IE carbs, VST tank etc. Your going to need more than just getting the old fuel out.


----------

